# When to get females spayed?



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

I am confused as to when to have Lily spayed. My breeders says she won't go into her first heat until 8 months and wait as long as I can to give her the hormones she needs. My vet is telling me I have to have it done by 6 months so she doesn't go into heat and increase her risk of breast cancer. I have never had a female dog and don't know who to listen to. I want to do what is best for her. We are waiting for our next puppy a male and figured we would have him done around 5 months. Any suggestions?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Lily's Mommy - My Lily and Lexi were done at 6 months & had no problems. My Logan was just neutered yesterday at 5 months & he is doing ok so far too. I definitely did NOT want the girls going into heat, that is why I did it at 6 months. 
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I had my female standard poodle spayed around 6 1/2 months, as I didn't want her going into heat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet recommends before 6 mos. For females, it is a preventative against breast cancer. For males, you hope it deters the marking they can do. Shelby (5.5mos) is going to be spayed tomorrow, and Kodi was done at 6 mos.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We got Dusty when she was 7 1/2 months and had her spayed a week later. The vet said after the surgery that she was just about to go into heat. If we had the opportunity, we would have done it earlier. I've read that if you get it done too close to heat, it causes them more trouble with hormone swings. It's hard to say if Dusty had a harder time than she otherwise would have, but it didn't seem easy on her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish I could help you, Rose Ann, but I've heard both opinions for female spaying as well. One woman who got a female from the same litter as our Ricky was told by the breeder to wait until her first heat. Ricky was done at 6.5 mths. I didn't want to neuter him too late as I wasn't interested in getting spraying in the house! 

Hopefully, you'll get enough advice to make up your mind as to what might be best for Lily. I'm not sure it's all that big a deal, but what do I know?!

Good luck


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the imput, lots to think about.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Rose Ann,
I suggest between 6-8 months for both males and females. Bitches can come into heat typically from 6 months on. However, most Havanese bitches seem to come into heat after 8 months. All of mine didn't have their first heat until they were 10 months old or older. I would not suggest you have it done before 6 months of age. That is just MY opinion though.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Kathy. My breeder told me the same thing, at first I was concerned with having a male and female and she assured me that most of her males aren't sexually matured until after a year so we had time while they will be togther. You have all been a great help.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco will be 6 mo on sunday. she is going to be spayed friday am. she is also having those razoe sharp canine teeth removed! i hope this is the end of her trying to use my fingers to teeth on. that has been my biggest problem with her. i am as nervous as when one of my sons had his tonsils out. judith


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I spayed Sheby at 5.5 mos, a little earlier than I normally would have, but she was starting Puppy class. I didn't want to wait another 8-10 more weeks to have it done when puppy classes ended.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks all, we did decide to have Lily spayed at 6 months, which will be done on Friday this week. I feel like they are doing the surgery to me. But I know she'll be ok. She has her adult teeth coming in with the baby ones next to them. The Vet is going to decide if he can wait and let me fall out by themself or if she needs them pulled. The baby one are not loose at all. I have been rubbing her gums, when she lets me. Does anyone know if they have a pet safe "orajel" like we used for tooth pain? She's been a little out of sorts since the "baby brother" came home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Judith, are they removing the baby teeth or adult teeth?


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the baby teeth, the permanent teeth are coming in. i can tell it is bothering her, she grinds her jaw back and forth. i am so glad i got her an appointment in the am. the vet usually only does surgery on wednesdays, but he knows i am worried.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish mine had done that when Logan was neutered, I had to go back and have them extract the babies when they would not come out. Luckily they were only just hanging on, but they were caked with food, and his breath started to smell & thats how I found them. Seems to be fine now. Good luck today Lily - My Lily sends her good wishes!!
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My friend who has Tulip got her at about 11 weeks and she had aready been spayed by the breeder .. She had a no breed in her contract and offered to have it done by her vet as she had it done all the time .. She seemed fine but I thought it was young .. She was so tiny it just made me a little nervous .. Just a personal thing .. I know there are dogs smaller than the Havanese and they have to be spayed and they do just fine ..
My friend was relieved that it had been ""taken care of""
Murphy Asta's sister went into heat - I think she went into it a little early . They were thinking of breeding her but once I told them you have to show first etc get points etc they decided to spay her after that .. 
Then they got her a male companion dog to hang out with ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was shocked  when my vet told me that some people have their babies spayed at 6 WEEKS!!! I think that is cruel!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel the same way . I think it is just too risky but not everyone thinks the same way obviously . 
I am with you .. EEk !!
Not to mention why so soon ...


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

well, coco had a big day today. besides getting spayed she had 7 baby teeth pulled. the canine teeth had roots longer than the tooth. the vet said that none were loose and the permanent teeth were coming in. i am glad we caught them in time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

judith said:


> well, coco had a big day today. besides getting spayed she had 7 baby teeth pulled. the canine teeth had roots longer than the tooth. the vet said that none were loose and the permanent teeth were coming in. i am glad we caught them in time.


7 sounds like a lot! I hope she is doing well tonight. I guess if she had all those baby teeth hanging on and the adult teeth crowding in, she must have been getting very uncomfortable.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Boy she is going to be sore in two places but it good that you got those teeth out before they got impacted or infected .. Long roots .. Wow !!
Take good care of her she is going to need a little extra TLC for a day or two


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Lily was spayed today and to top it off she had a umbilical cord herina, dew claws removed and 4 baby teeth removed. She is a mess, the vet sent her home with some strong pain meds in her so she slept until 10ish then she wanted to walk, took two steps and would lay down. I hate to have to put her though all this. Rudy will need his dew claws removed when he is neutered. In a few books I've read including The Joyous Havanese, they say that the claws can be removed at 3 days old. I realize there are cost involved, but doesn't it seem easier on the puppy to have them removed earlier rather than later. I don't want to have Rudy neutered until he is 6 months and he is about 11 weeks now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Coco - hope she heals FAST!!
Lily will be sore for a while but she will do ok. My Lily had the same thing, she had the umbilical hernia corrected when she was spayed. Her incision got a little infected so I would keep an eye on it!! We did not have the declaw or the teeth - so your poor Lily has even more to deal with. We will be thinking about that poor baby!!!
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wishing Lily and Coco a speedy recovery.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rose Ann,
We had Quincy's dew claws removed at the same time as neuter also.He was just under 6 months I believe.The dew claws I was told was not a big deal,to leave,and so I had decided to just leave them,when just the day before the scheduled neuter,he got one caught in a lawn chair and was hanging by it.I was angry then,as I thought the breeder should have removed them at just a few days old.The younger they are,the better.......some never have problems though....and I guess it is "ok" to remove or leave,as the breeder sees fit.Quincy had to wear a cone for quite awhile,because he would not quit licking the paws.That was really the hardest part.I'm glad I had them removed.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. She is doing better today but still is getting used to the collar, and wants to be out side by the pool. I was worried about her last night. I kept her close and when she was coming out of the pain meds she was crying to get up on the sofa. I laid a blanket on the floor and put her fleece bed next to me and as long as I had my hand on her she stayed still. Today she is walking and except for the wraps on her legs so almost normal. Each time she sees or hears Rudy she wants to start playing with him. She lays by the pen and whines. They told me not to let her run and jump around so her legs and feet don't swell.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco is being a good little patient, she dozed all afternoon and evening, slept with me (husband is out of town) and did not wake up until 9:30. she doesn't seem to be in any pain and is still trying to chew on my fingers. i will be glad when the permanet teeth are all in. she doesn't need a collar as all the stitches are internal. she is still dozing today, every once in a while she lifts her head, looks for me and then goes back to sleep. i was so worried about her being too active. so far so good!..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, the poor babies!  I feel for them and for you both, having to care for them and keep them calm so they can heal well. 

I am VERY glad our breeder had the dew claws removed when the pups were a few days old. Apparently, it's like removing a splinter or something. The pup is often totally unaware it's being done or feels very little... so I've heard. 

Sammy still has two dew claws so I hope it never causes any problems, like making him hang off something!  Julie, don't blame you for being upset!

Good luck to the puppies and warm snuggles being sent their way. Keep us posted!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for all your care and concern. coco is doing very well but misses standing and RLH. even though she had 7 teeth pulled she is still chewing on everything, including my fingers. she is very bored, i think she could use some new toys, pehaps a giggleing carrot! she is like a sick child that needs to be kept amused. rose ann, how is lilly doing today? judith


----------

